# FR: il a dit que + concordance des temps (imparfait, présent, etc.) - indirect speech past tense



## Diddlina

Would this be correct?

The sentence was:
*Le surveillant nous a dit: Votre maîtresse est malade aujourd'hui.*

becomes

*Il a dit que la maîtresse eût été malade.
*
According to these sites:
tad2: reported speech in the past
Do You Know How to Quote Someone in French?
passé composé becomes plus-que-parfait so I should use in this example?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Maître Capello

The original quoted sentence is actually in the *present* (_est_), not in the passé composé. Therefore the indirect speech sentence should be in the *imparfait*:

_Il a dit que la maîtresse *était* malade ce jour-là._


----------



## Diddlina

ohh, I see. It's just the quoted sentence that matters, not the tense around it "il a dit"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Exactly. The only thing that matters with _Il a dit_ is that it shows that the quoted sentence has been said (i.e., it is a past event).


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Voici une phrase tirée d'un texte écrit par un francophone : 

"Sa réaction était la même quand je lui ai dit que chez nous, _nous mangeons_ la pamplemousse avec du sel. "

Ne serait-ce pas : 
"Sa réaction était la même quand je lui ai dit que chez nous, _nous mangions_ la pamplemousse avec du sel. " (discours indirect ?) ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Micia93

yes of course, "nous mangions" is more correct

no mistake this time I hope !


----------



## Meille

It depends: is that still the custom? Then `nous mangeons`. 
It's what you used to do? Then "nous mangions". 
BTW: it's *le* pamplemousse but in this context it should be *les* pamplemousses.


----------



## Souxie

Je ne crois pas que _nous mangeons_ soit moins correct que _nous mangions_. Les deux phrases peuvent être mises à la forme directe ou indirecte, même si ce sont des usages particuliers. Il me semble même que la première phrase est une forme particulière de la forme directe, sans guillemets.

Le sens est différent selon la conjugaison:
-chez nous nous mang*e*ons (indicatif présent): c'est une habitude qui existe encore au moment où la personne prononce la phrase.
-chez nous nous mang*i*ons (indicatif imparfait): c'était une habitude antérieure au moment où la personne prononce la phrase.

Je ne crois pas me tromper.

PS: *le* pamplemousse (masculin)


----------



## Micia93

je trouve que la concordance des temps est plus jolie

"je lui disais que chez nous, nous mangions ...." => "mangions" peut quand même se référer à une habitude qui existe encore, je trouve. Ce n'est qu'un humble avis !


----------



## Souxie

Oui, tu as raison Micia il y a cette histoire de concordance.

Tu remarqueras que tu as utilisé l'imparfait pour ta reprise. Mais ceci dit je crois effectivement que la question de la concordance vient nuancer l'histoire de l'antériorité. C'est sans doute l'usage des temps dans les autres phrases qui entourent celle-là, qui pourrait affiner l'intention de l'auteur.


----------



## RGE

Souxie said:


> Je ne crois pas que _nous mangeons_ soit moins correct que _nous mangions_.


 Tout à fait d'accord ! L'usage a permis de rendre ces deux versions légitimes

En revanche, et pour être réactionnaire, je ne suis pas d'accord avec la notion d'antériorité, car il s'agit bien d'une concordance des temps comme on trouve dans notre littérature classique. Dans les deux cas, on parle bien d'habitudes encore d'actualité, la différence se fait plus au niveau du registre de langue.

Je concède et conçoit cependant que, de nos jours, on soit amené à interpréter la nuance entre les deux propositions de cette façon.


----------



## OLN

à propos de concordance des temps (évènement unique a priori) : 
Sa réaction _a été_ la même quand je lui ai dit ...


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide. 

Donc, si j'ai bien compris les deux phrases suivantes sont correctes ?: 

"Sa réaction a été la même quand je lui ai dit que chez nous, _nous mangions_ le pamplemousse avec du sel."

"Sa réaction a été la même quand je lui ai dit que chez nous, _nous mangeons_ le pamplemousse avec du sel." ?


----------



## Micia93

je me répète, mais je trouve la 2ème pas très jolie, la 1ère sonne plus agréablement à l'oreille grâce à la concordance des temps


----------



## Souxie

Les deux phrases sont correctes, la deuxième est au discours direct libre.
Après, c'est une affaire de goût, et de contexte!
 Micia!


----------



## Oddmania

Tout comme Micia, je pense que mettre la phrase entière au passé sonnerait mieux  [...]


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il s'agit d'un simple constat, les puristes préféreront appliquer la concordance des temps et mettre la subordonnée à l'imparfait. Toutefois, la subordonnée au présent se justifie pleinement si l'on désire *insister* sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'une *vérité générale* ou d'une *habitude qui perdure*.


----------



## OLN

Micia93 said:


> je me répète, mais je trouve la 2ème pas très jolie, la 1ère sonne plus agréablement à l'oreille grâce à la concordance des temps


Maître Capello est convaincant, mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est bien plus élégant  et agréable à l'oreille faire concorder les temps.


----------



## itka

On peut appliquer les règles de grammaire... ou non, mais si on veut rester dans la norme, on n'a pas le choix. Quand on transpose le discours direct en discours indirect, parmi d'autres modifications, la concordance des temps est obligatoire :

_Je lui dis _(présent)_ : "nous mangeons les pamplemousses avec du sel"._
---> _Je lui ai dit _(passé)_ que __nous mangions les pamplemousses avec du sel._
---> _Je lui avais dit_ (passé) _que nous mangions les pamplemousses avec du sel._
---> _Je lui disais _(passé) _que nous mangions les pamplemousses avec du sel._

L'imparfait ne signifie pas qu'il s'agit d'une action passée, mais il s'accorde simplement avec le temps passé de la principale.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée de cette réponse tardive...

Eh bien moi, je suis d'accord pour ce qui est des règles, mais MC m'a convaincue et je suis ravie d'apprendre que le présent (qui me vient plus spontanément) est au moins toléré. 

Ma version :
_Il a eu la même réaction quand je lui ai dit que chez nous, on mange les pamplemousses avec du sel_. (le « _nous nous_ » de _chez nous nous mangeons/mangions _m'agace).

Disons que... je ne suis pas puriste. 

Les miens sont masculins (et je les mange encore avec du sel) mais pour ce qui est de « *la* pamplemousse », je trouve ceci dans Antidote : 





> Genre inusité : rare au féminin.


 Voir aussi la remarque générale du TLFI (en bas de page) sous pamplemousse.



OLN said:


> à propos de concordance des temps (évènement unique a priori) :
> Sa réaction _a été_ la même quand je lui ai dit ...


 Tout à fait d'accord pour ce qui est du passé composé « _a été_ » bien que je dirais... comme j'ai écrit.


----------



## stephanielee

elle m'a dit que j'ai pu habiter a chez elle, et elle m'a demandé de suivre.

Is it correct in garmma?

I want to say " she told me I can live in her home, and she asked me to follow her.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Elle m'a dit que je peux habiter chez elle, et elle m'a demandé de la suivre.


----------



## daniel2244

Bonsoir *stephanielee  *

J'écrirais : Elle m'a dit que je peux habiter chez elle et elle m'a demandé de la suivre.


----------



## stephanielee

pourpoui on utilise le present apres "que"?


----------



## daniel2244

Re

Parce qu'il s'agit, dans la phrase, du présent de l'indicatif. Comme on pourrait écrire, à l'imparfait de l'indicatif : elle m'a dit que je pouvais venir. Que n'est pas obligatoirement suivi du subjonctif [e.g Que je puisse, au subjonctif présent].


----------



## pointvirgule

stephanielee said:


> pourquoi on utilise le present apres "que"?


Le présent est une faute. Pour respecter la concordance des temps, c'est l'imparfait qui devrait être utilisé ici :
_Elle m'a dit_ _que je pouvais_ _habiter chez elle...

_Le conditionnel est aussi possible :_
Elle m'a dit que je pourrais habiter chez elle...
_


----------



## Teroh

C'est correct, mais en langue parlée on utiliserait plutôt le présent quand même. Si tu parles avec des amis et dis "Elle m'a dit que je pouvais habiter chez elle", on dirait que tu veux frimer avec ta grammaire.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

stephanielee said:


> pourpoui on utilise le present apres "que"?


 
Parce que, dans la phrase en anglais, c'est comme ça. Au présent.


----------



## Suehil

But the sentence in English is not correct. It should be 'she told me I could..'


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

I want to say " she told me I *can* live in her home, and she asked me to follow her.

S'adresser à qui pose la question, alors.


----------



## Suehil

You may want to say 'she told me I can' and you may well have heard people say it, but I'm afraid it is just not correct English.

You can say 'she tells me I can' or 'she told me I could'.


----------



## balrog

Teroh said:


> C'est correct, mais en langue parlée on utiliserait plutôt le présent quand même. Si tu parles avec des amis et dis "Elle m'a dit que je pouvais habiter chez elle", on dirait que tu veux frimer avec ta grammaire.



Ah parce que parler un français correct c'est "frimer avec sa grammaire"? 

I confirm. It really should be "elle m'a dit que je pouvais". Written or spoken, formal or informal. "Elle m'a dit que je peux" is just plain ugly.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Le présent est une faute. Pour respecter la concordance des temps, c'est l'imparfait qui devrait être utilisé ici :
> _Elle m'a dit_ _que je pouvais_ _habiter chez elle..._
> 
> Le conditionnel est aussi possible :
> _Elle m'a dit que je pourrais habiter chez elle..._


 Ça c'est la concordance stricte, en cas de transposition de discours direct en discours indirect. *Voir ici. *

Elle m'a dit : Tu *peux* habiter chez moi => Elle m'a dit que je *pouvais* habiter chez elle.
Elle m'a dit : Tu *pourras* habiter chez moi => Elle m'a dit que je *pourrais *habiter chez elle.

J'ai par contre trouvé ceci : 





> Grevisse notait même que la simultanéité marquée par l'imparfait dans une phrase comme : _Il m'a dit que vous *étiez* une personne honnête_, était un simple « accommodement », puisque le fait exprimé par la subordonnée est encore vrai au moment où parle le locuteur. _Êtes_ serait acceptable. *Source*
> 
> En effet, la « concordance des temps » n’est pas aussi systématique que l’affirment certaines grammaires traditionnelles, notamment lorsque le verbe introducteur au discours rapporté est au passé composé. Ainsi, face à la phrase _" Paul m’a dit que Luc est malade ..."_, un correcteur de facture sommaire aura sans doute été programmé pour remplacer _est_ par _était._ Mais on serait en droit d’exiger qu’un outil plus élaboré vérifie, - par la présence ou non, en amont ou en aval, d’autres marqueurs (notamment adverbiaux) -, si cet imparfait est bien justifié, ou s’il ne faudrait pas considérer la phrase comme correcte et donc la laisser en l’état. *Source* (2.2)


 Voir aussi cette page : *La concordance des temps revisitée*

On y lit notamment l'exemple suivant de discours rapporté :

_1. Ce matin, Pierre m'a avoué : Je suis amoureux de toi, Marie
2. Ce matin, Pierre m'a avoué qu'il *était* amoureux de moi
3. Ce matin, Pierre m'a avoué qu'il *est *amoureux de moi_

J'avoue avoir un penchant pour la phrase #3. Comme dans la chanson de Carla... _Quelqu'un m'a dit que tu m'aimes encore._ 

Vous aurez compris que si je conviens que la « règle mécanique » veut l'imparfait ou le conditionnel - et que c'est celle qu'on doit enseigner à ceux qui apprennent la langue - le présent : _Elle m'a dit que je peux rester..._ ne me choque pas. 

Voir aussi les réponses de Maître Capello sur *ce fil*.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Vaste sujet à polémique que la concordance des temps ! J'ai pour ma part un penchant pour la phrase n°2, mais je comprends tout à fait la nuance apportée par la phrase n°3. Quoique avec _ce matin_, on ose espérer que ledit Pierre est encore amoureux au moment de la phrase  ce qui atténue la valeur du présent dans ce cas précis.


----------



## Elle Paris

Suehil said:


> You may want to say 'she told me I can' and you may well have heard people say it, but I'm afraid it is just not correct English.
> 
> You can say 'she tells me I can' or 'she told me I could'.


 That's right both in English and in French. It is not showing off to speak correctly...otherwise linguistic anarchy rules, and fine tuned comprehension is lost.

"If I would have knew she is rich, I would not have came to loan her the money." This is what I hear these days. I am not going to make mistakes just to fit in. I make enough mistakes as it is!


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Quoique avec _ce matin_, on ose espérer que ledit Pierre est encore amoureux au moment de la phrase  ce qui atténue la valeur du présent dans ce cas précis.


 Pierre (le mari de ma meilleure amie) m'a avoué ce matin (je ne l'ai jamais su avant) qu'il était amoureux de moi quand nous étions au lycée.


----------



## Elle Paris

Pierre, le mari de ma meilleure amie, m'a avoué ce matin (je ne l'ai jamais su avant) qu'il avais été amoureux de moi quand nous étions au lycée.
Est-ce cela?


----------



## Lacuzon

Nicomon said:


> Pierre (le mari de ma meilleure amie) m'a avoué ce matin (je ne l'ai jamais su avant) qu'il était amoureux de moi quand nous étions au lycée.



Bonjour,

Très juste Nicomon mais ce n'est plus ce cas précis ! Ça me permet d'insister sur le fait que le contexte y fait pour beaucoup dans la compréhension de la phrase. Sans cet ajout terminal, différentes interprétations sont possibles.



Elle Paris said:


> Pierre, le mari de ma meilleure amie, m'a avoué ce matin (je ne l'ai jamais su avant) qu'il avais été amoureux de moi quand nous étions au lycée.
> Est-ce cela?



qu'il avait été : il ne l'est plus.
qu'il était : il l'est peut-être encore.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Très juste Nicomon mais ce n'est plus ce cas précis ! Ça me permet d'insister sur le fait que le contexte y fait pour beaucoup dans la compréhension de la phrase. Sans cet ajout terminal, différentes interprétations sont possibles.


 J'ai oublié de préciser que dans ce cas le discours direct serait : _Pierre m'a avoué ce matin :  *J'étais *amoureux de toi quand nous étions au lycée, Marie. _

Qu'on me comprenne bien. Je connais la règle que pointvirgule a citée, et je la recommande... je dis simplement que le présent « je peux habiter » ne me choque pas et que dans l'exemple Pierre aime Marie, je - et cela n'engage que moi - préfère le présent.

Voici donc la règle précise, *trouvée ici* 


> Si le verbe de la principale est à un temps du passé, la subordonnée se met :
> - à l' imparfait ou au passé simple si le fait est simultané (_Il a certifié qu'il était là quand il est entré. Il nous salua dès que nous entrâmes_);
> - au conditionnel présent ou au conditionnel passé si le fait est postérieur (_Il a certifié qu'il serait là demain_);
> - au plus-que-parfait ou au passé antérieur si le fait est antérieur (_Il a certifié qu'il avait fini avant son arrivée. Il envoya la lettre dès qu'il eut eu confirmation de la chose_). ​*Notez *: le présent de l' indicatif dans la subordonnée peut exprimer un fait intemporel et celui-ci n'est pas soumis à la règle des temps (_Le voisin m'a dit que la vie est trop chère_). On peut aussi envisager la position sur l'axe temporel par rapport au moment de la parole, et le temps de la subordonnée est fonction du sens (_Il m'a dit que vous êtes l'homme de la situation. Il m'a assuré qu'il fera attention,_ etc.). ​


----------



## LV4-26

Pour appuyer la première partie du commentaire de balrog.....
_Elle m'a dit que je pouvais habiter chez elle_.
est parfaitement naturel. Cette phrase appartient au registre standard et n'a aucun caractère particulièrement soutenu. J'emploie cette structure tous les jours, y compris dans la conversation.

Concernant le présent, je prends acte du fait qu'il est admis mais je continuerai à faire la concordance des temps, quelle que soit la situation. 

J'insiste en précisant que je suis loin d'avoir un langage particuièrement châtié, surtout dans la conversation courante.
Par exemple, je me verrais bien dire
_T'es malade ou quoi ? Elle m'a dit que j'pouvais habiter chez elle.
_
Je n'y verrais aucune incompatibilité de registres.


----------



## Elle Paris

Lacuzon said:


> qu'il avait été : il ne l'est plus.
> qu'il était : il l'est peut-être encore.


 Yes, I assumed that he was no longer in love with her since he married her best friend and not her.


----------



## Maggie94

Bonjour!

In class, we've been learning about le discours indirect, however I cannot for the life of me find what I possibly did wrong in this sentence. If anyone can please help me it would be much appreciated:

Pascal a dit "l'homme est un roseau, mais un roseau pensant."

I turned this into: Pascal a dit que l'homme était un roseau, mais un roseau pensant (present to imparfait)

However, the correct answer was ...
Pascal a dit que l'homme est un roseau, mais un roseau pensant.

Why would this remain in the present?

Merci!


----------



## janpol

Pascal a dit que l'homme était un roseau" est la réponse correcte 

"est" suggérerait que cette conclusion est universelle et intemporelle mais ne respecterait pas la concordance des temps


----------



## Maître Capello

In your context, both tenses are possible and correct: either the strict grammatical tense according to the usual sequence of tenses (_Pascal *a dit* que l'homme *était*…_) or the present tense for universal statements (_Pascal *a dit* que l'homme *est*…_).


----------



## Taman

1. She said the Earth is round. = Elle a dit que la Terre est ronde.
2. He said she likes seafood. = Elle a dit qu'il aime les fruits de mer.
3. She said the Earth was flat. = Elle a dit que la Terre était plate. (parce que c'est un fait scientifique?)
4. She said he'll help me repair my bike. = Elle a dit qu'elle m'aidera à  réparer ma bicyclette.


Est-ce que on peut ignorer la concordance des temps dans ces cas-ci?


----------



## Maître Capello

Seulement si sont des vérités générales comme dans les deux premiers exemples :

1. She said the Earth is round. = _Elle a dit que la Terre *est* ronde._ 
2. She said he likes seafood. = _Elle a dit qu'il *aime* les fruits de mer._ 
3. She said the Earth was flat. = _Elle a dit que la Terre *était* plate._ 
3b. She said the Earth was flat. = _Elle a dit que la Terre *est* plate._  (because the Earth is *not* flat)

See also Concordance des temps au discours indirect au passé - il a dit que + présent / imparfait.


----------



## Taman

Je ne comprends pas les dernières deux exemples.
Vous vouliez écrire:
Elle a dit que la Terre est ronde.
Ella a dit que la Terre était plate.
?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, j'ai bien écrit ce que je voulais écrire.

_Elle a dit que la Terre *est* ronde._  ← La Terre est bien ronde. C'est une vérité générale.
_Elle a dit que la Terre *était* ronde._  ← La concordance des temps stricte reste toujours possible.

_Elle a dit que la Terre *est* plate._  ← La Terre n'est *pas* plate. Ce n'est donc pas une vérité générale.
_Elle a dit que la Terre *était* plate._  ← La concordance des temps stricte est donc la seule possibilité.


----------

